# Training for ruckmarching



## Private (2 May 2011)

Quick question..

I'm a reservist waiting to get loaded onto a BMQ course, wanting to train for ruckmarching

Is it ok to wear my ruck and full fighting order off the base to train or is that frowned upon? (Just want to get the full feeling of it)


----------



## Private (2 May 2011)

I think i answered my own question...


38.  Reserve Force. Members of the Reserve
Force shall not wear uniform except when

a. on duty, or proceeding to or from their place
of duty

b. attending a military function or ceremony at
which the wearing of uniform is appropriate;
or

c. Reserve Force members on Class C
employment are deemed to be in the Regular
Force. See paragraph 36



But using the ruck is still ok?


----------



## ballz (2 May 2011)

Your ruck will be fine... ruck and boots, that's all you need... I usually wear a t-shirt/hoodie/sweatpants even if it's really warm out too, since you have to ruck in the heat and FFO isn't air-conditioned.


----------



## Private (2 May 2011)

Alright sounds good! Thanks for the reply.

Ruck should weigh about what 55 lbs?


----------



## ballz (2 May 2011)

If your just training for a BFT then 45 lbs is lots, 55 lbs is heavier than you need but hey, it's up to you whether you want the training or the BFT to be easy, can't have both ;D Don't go over 55 lbs until your body gets used to ruck marching though.

I like to alternate between low-speed/heavy weight and high-speed/low-weight marches. Hopefully someone else will chime in soon.


----------



## MikeL (2 May 2011)

Private, since you are a Recruit/no hook Pte you may want to change your avatar untill you earn that hook.  Also the BFT weight is combined with your ruck, tac vest, helmet, and weapon.  For just starting out ruck marching, start at a lower weight and work your way up. 

Make sure your ruck is properly fitted/adjusted(see Section Commander) and make sure your boots are broken in before doing the marches or you will destroy your feet. Also hydrate before, during and after the marches.


----------



## Private (2 May 2011)

Avatar changed..

From what you guys have said, i'm thinking i'll start at a lower weight (30lbs ish) and go for short marches (2-3km's) first off to break in the brand-new boots and to get used to the ruck. Then increase weight and distance from there.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wookilar (3 May 2011)

With new boots especially, do not be surprised if your feet turn into a version of hamburger. Do not be afraid of experimenting with different sock/boot combinations. There are as many theories on the "right" way of doing that as there are people.

For someone just starting out, the Army Fitness Manual is a good resource that doesn't get too complicated.
http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/CLS/143000440000404/B_GL_382_003_PT_001_.PDF

Wook


----------



## LoKe (3 May 2011)

Ask your current chain of command, they'll have the answer you want, or they'll be able to find it for you.  I know around these parts many people ruck on their time off wearing their uniforms, but that might not pass in other areas.


----------



## Snaketnk (3 May 2011)

The way I see it, there's absolutely no reason to ruckmarch in uniform, and the only reason to march in boots is to ensure that they're broken in and fit well. I prefer doing it in a shorts/t-shirt with running shoes, assuming I'm doing it on pavement or relatively even ground. Same applies for carrying FFO; in garrison its weight is negligible and its not uncomfortable enough to be a hindrance, so why wear it when training on your own time?

And don't pull the "Train the way we fight card", that's a load of crap.


----------



## ballz (3 May 2011)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The way I see it, there's absolutely no reason to ruckmarch in uniform, and the only reason to march in boots is to ensure that they're broken in and fit well. I prefer doing it in a shorts/t-shirt with running shoes, assuming I'm doing it on pavement or relatively even ground. Same applies for carrying FFO; in garrison its weight is negligible and its not uncomfortable enough to be a hindrance, so why wear it when training on your own time?
> 
> And don't pull the "Train the way we fight card", that's a load of crap.



I agree the uniform/tac-vest etc. are sort of pointless, but I wouldn't ruck in running shoes, ankle support is a nice thing to have with all the weight, and going from running shoes to boots changes the game completely (not just the weight difference either). I paid 400 bucks a pair for my boots for a reason, both pairs are broken in now but I'm still training in them.


----------



## Snaketnk (3 May 2011)

No argument on the shoes vs boots thing, that's just my personal preference. I just don't like wearing boots with shorts. Why be a soldier if you don't look cool, right?

If you're actually training for a specific march (Nijmegan/Iron Man) then you really should wear the boots that you plan on wearing to that event, but for general training I don't really see any solid reason to say "definitely wear your boots". I think the BFT is too short to worry about boot comfort beyond "won't tear the shit out of my feet"


----------



## Blindspot (4 May 2011)

Does anyone use anything to simulate carrying a rifle during ruckmarch training? As slinging the rifle during the BFT is not an option in my unit, I find the whole dynamic completely different from training.


----------



## Private (4 May 2011)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> The way I see it, there's absolutely no reason to ruckmarch in uniform, and the only reason to march in boots is to ensure that they're broken in and fit well. I prefer doing it in a shorts/t-shirt with running shoes, assuming I'm doing it on pavement or relatively even ground. Same applies for carrying FFO; in garrison its weight is negligible and its not uncomfortable enough to be a hindrance, so why wear it when training on your own time?
> 
> And don't pull the "Train the way we fight card", that's a load of crap.



If you took the time to look at my second post you'd see i figured that out on my own, thanks.


----------



## ballz (4 May 2011)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Does anyone use anything to simulate carrying a rifle during ruckmarch training? As slinging the rifle during the BFT is not an option in my unit, I find the whole dynamic completely different from training.



I've heard of people holding those execise bars with a sling to simulate a C9 or a C6, but I don't even know if you could find one as light as a C7 to just carry.


----------

